# Tivo crashes sky box



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

My Tivo works ok but about once a week the ir stops working on my sky grundig box.

The sky box is then stuck on that channel, using the Tivo remote to change channel does make the red led on the sky box blink but it will not change channel.

The only way to fix this is to reboot the sky box.

I'm using Code 20016-Medium


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

What make and how old is your Sky box?
They sometimes do crash on their own, so TiVo is definitely not always responsible!


----------



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Early Grundig sky digi box model 2.81 with epg 3.5.3 OS 1.2S4FH


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Sounds like your sky box is dodgy. 

TiVo does nothing to it that you couldn't do via the remote without a TiVo, so to say the TiVo is crashing the box is maybe a little harsh


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

My old Grundig digibox has locked up at least once a week for the last few weeks. I think that Sky have downloaded something to it which is now upsetting it.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I get a similar thing with my Panasonic 30 - it usually happens when there is a loss of reception on BBC. Curiously loss of reception on ITV doesn't result in the same problem, only BBC.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I've had two freezes on my Panny Sky box this week. Thought it was on its way out, but maybe they've done one of their half-tested updates...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

According to this thread on DigitalSpy, there is an update going round. I've yet to check my box to see whether I'm infected yet.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

sanderton said:


> but maybe they've done one of their half-tested updates...


LOL! Why wouldn't that surprise me? It's a real shame as in the space of a few months the Panny has gone from a box with the best reputation for speed, reception selectivity & sensitivity and reliability to a distant cousin with leprosy. Methinks I need to look for a new box.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Yes. My old Grundig has received the new OS and EPG software. And yes, they've screwed it up. The box locked up again last night.

I feel a Sky cancellation coming on.


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

Hi.
I've had this problem the last two winters. Does seem to be related to BBC (believe BBC signal strength is weaker than commercial channels where I am).
Usually occurs when it snows heavily and the dish gets partly obstructed by the snow. Sweeping the snow off the dish and unplugging/replugging the Pan 30 box cures it.
Accordingly I put it down to the box receiving an insufficient signal.


David
up a Swiss mountain


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

davidshack said:


> Hi.
> I've had this problem the last two winters. Does seem to be related to BBC (believe BBC signal strength is weaker than commercial channels where I am).
> Usually occurs when it snows heavily and the dish gets partly obstructed by the snow. Sweeping the snow off the dish and unplugging/replugging the Pan 30 box cures it.
> Accordingly I put it down to the box receiving an insufficient signal.


I think it's down to the "interactive" application that the BBC are constantly running in the background on all their channels to support their red button interactive applications. I found that my digibox often became unstable after a software update on certain channels and not others. Invariably thes were channels that supported some form of interactivity, such as BBC, Sky One Four etc.

This application may throw a wobbly when the signal disappears or becomes weak.


----------



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

I have the same problem too and it's becoming more frequent - I was on holiday recently and lost a weeks worth of recordings because the Skybox went off the day after I went away 

My Skybox is a Grundig as well - is there any way I can tell what software version I have? 

Miz.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yeah, Services, 4, System Information iirc


----------



## sleepa (Feb 20, 2004)

My early Grundig is doing this too.

Has also done it before in conjunction with Sky updating software.

It was working perfectly well, please just leave it alone you twarts.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Panasonic TU-DSB 20 here with Red Button set to go off after 30 seconds (On-Screen Icon Timeout = On in the System Setup menu) and have had no problem with crashes at all. Recording a lot of stuff of late and all recordings perfect. Operating System Version 1.2S4FH and EPG Software Version 3.5.3 which I believe are both the very latest ones.

However I have the box on a timer that shuts it off at 5am every morning for 5 minutes and also does the same thing to my Freeview box. The reason for this is because my experience is that any digital tv box crashes sooner or later, especially due to the cavalier disregard of our friends at the BBC for anyone who records almost anything both in terms of not running their programs to time and in terms of totally ignoring the rules on interactive MHEG applications. :down: 

As I am away for anything between a week and a month several times during the year the timer ensures that the worst that can happen is that I lose Sky or Freeview recordings from just one day.

Speaking of which Freeview reception on my communal aerial system has gone to hell here lately and I can't rely on getting E4 or More4 with it on a permanent basis. I really wish C4 would make E4 and More4 at least FTV as FiveUS and FiveLife now turn out to be on the Digibox. Then I could do away with the Freeview box and implement the radio channels fix.


----------



## Jimus (Dec 28, 2005)

We have a Grundig Sky box here too and it is crashing 2 or three times a week. Until I read this thread i thought it was just giving up the ghost.

It is old but previously exceptionally reliable.

Maybe now is the time to switch my freeview box to primary view, unless there is something anyone knows I can do about the digibox?

Mrs is very peeved as it crashed during X-factor while we were out, unfortunately she blames TiVo and my hacks (and by inference me!).

Chz

Jimus


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Jimus said:


> Mrs is very peeved as it crashed during X-factor while we were out, unfortunately she blames TiVo and my hacks (and by inference me!).


Time to make use of the very useful "show printable version" option and print out this thread


----------



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Well my sky box is now crashing every day  

Would using a SkyEye T-Link help ?

Or should I just go for a timer that shuts it off at 5am every morning for 5 minutes ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Uwish said:


> Or should I just go for a timer that shuts it off at 5am every morning for 5 minutes ?


It might be worth trying the timer option since as I said I use a timer on my old Panny box in the small hours and never have any trouble with it even following the latest EPG software changes. But be careful what timer you get as a Sky box needs one that can handle low voltages that are similar to the requirements of a low voltage fluorescent replacement for a conventional lightbulb.

A lot of the DIY stores try to charge £15 to £20 for a timer that can handle a low voltage item like a Sky box but Halfords large retail park stores stock an excellent Masterplug LCD timer that they only charge £5 for and that is fully compliant with Sky boxes, Freeview boxes, Cable Boxes and all other low wattage/amperage appliances.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> ... as a Sky box needs one that can handle low voltages ...


I think that you mean low wattage. They're all 230 volts (+/- 10 volts).

My old Grundig digibox has been hanging every weekend for the last few weeks. This weekend, it froze on both Saturday daytime and Sunday evening. I don't believe this is a coincidence. The recent software update has probably made it sensitive to some interactive data that they are transmitting. I am very close to cancelling it altogether, since I'm not convinced that even a free replacement would be that desirable at the moment.

Lucky enough, it managed to record Prime Suspect before freezing, and Torchwood is being repeated enough times to pick up another recording. However, all of my important Freeview recordings are now being mirrored on my cheap Tevion recorder.

I intend to reboot the digibox every night, but will note the suggestion not to use an old mechanical timer that I have lying around. I'll also schedule an extra recording in the morning to ensure that it switches on some time before the first genuine channel change takes place.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

iankb said:


> I think that you mean low wattage. They're all 230 volts (+/- 10 volts).


Yes low Wattage or low amperage for that matter since if I recall my Physics correctly Watts = Volts x amps?


----------

